# Happy Anniversary!



## Marrow Man (Jun 30, 2009)

To me and the missus that is! Eight wonderful years of marriage! Go us!

Thank you, Anna, for being such a wonderful and loving wife. And thank you, O Lord, for sending such a wonderful helpmate to me!







Note: I took this photo during our anniversary trip back in 2006 (Hot Springs, Arkansas). Isn't she a cutie?!?


----------



## Houchens (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy, GLORIOUS Anniversary! Rejoicing with you guys, praising the Lord for the faithfulness of you both in your marriage!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 30, 2009)

The missus & I's 5th Anniversary is coming up on July 10th...


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations, brother! It only gets better.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 30, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The missus & I's 5th Anniversary is coming up on July 10th...



July 10, eh? Not bad timing. Our anniversary is July 11th (17 years).


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 30, 2009)

May the Lord be pleased to grant you a _Golden_ anniversary as well!


----------



## Berean (Jun 30, 2009)

*Happy Anniversary* Mr & Mrs Marrow Man  -er, Tim & Anna. May you have many more!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 30, 2009)

*Happy Anniversary Guys!!!!!!*

May the Lord continue to bless you in the years to come!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulation!!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2009)

Wives are a true blessing from God. May He continue to bless you and your family for many years.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm so happy for your eight years! Anna is a beautiful Christian lady.


----------



## Knoxienne (Jul 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Looking forward to meeting you both someday soon! We have that cigar/espresso/sushi bookstore to set up!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 1, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Congratulations! Looking forward to meeting you both someday soon! We have that cigar/espresso/sushi bookstore to set up!



And quality chocolates!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 1, 2009)

Plus, now the shop has to sell ice cream and pie.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 1, 2009)

> And quality chocolates!



If you build it, I will come.


----------



## ww (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Hadassah (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations! -and yes, your wife looks very cute.


----------



## Herald (Jul 2, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> To me and the missus that is! Eight wonderful years of marriage! Go us!
> 
> Thank you, Anna, for being such a wonderful and loving wife. And thank you, O Lord, for sending such a wonderful helpmate to me!
> 
> ...



Tim, it's obvious that your married up. 

Congratulations!


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations you two  Praise God.


----------

